# 250.94 Intersystem Bonding Termination



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)

Wound a bus bar connected to the exterior of a meter socket (for bonding intersystem grounding conductors) with self tapped screws and no bonding wire be a code violation? Our POCO allows this bar to be connected to the socket. Would this be considered "electrically" connected as required by 250.94(4)? I run the GEC to the rod(s) inside PVC Conduit for a cleaner look and I'm trying to avoid running another bonding wire to this bus bar. I use the Arlington Intersystem Bonding Bar for this application.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Roger123 said:


> Wound a bus bar connected to the exterior of a meter socket (for bonding intersystem grounding conductors) with self tapped screws and no bonding wire be a code violation? Our POCO allows this bar to be connected to the socket. Would this be considered "electrically" connected as required by 250.94(4)? I run the GEC to the rod(s) inside PVC Conduit for a cleaner look and I'm trying to avoid running another bonding wire to this bus bar. I use the Arlington Intersystem Bonding Bar for this application.


I don't think self tappers are compliant.

Try this one....


----------



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)

I have just been advised that this one is good.


http://www.greaves-usa.com/pdf/MBK Product Sheet pdf6-19-08.pdf


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Roger123 said:


> I have just been advised that this one is good.
> 
> 
> http://www.greaves-usa.com/pdf/MBK Product Sheet pdf6-19-08.pdf


So are you Michael on MH forum and Roger on this forum????


----------



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> So are you Michael on MH forum and Roger on this forum????


Yes, yes!!

Only Raider & 480 knew this! Now everybody does!!!


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> Try this one....


What size solid are they showing in a raceway?:laughing:


----------



## Ghandiswrath (Nov 1, 2010)

Is it just me, or does "Intersystem Bonding" sound dirty? :icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## Dierte (May 12, 2009)

Ghandiswrath said:


> Is it just me, or does "Intersystem Bonding" sound dirty? :icon_cheesygrin:


Sounds more like a way to cost another $10.00 for a service upgrade.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Dierte said:


> Sounds more like a way to cost another $10.00 for a service upgrade.


Everybody forgets to read the exceptions. :thumbsup:


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

IF the self-tappers have a thread fine enough to ensure that at least 2 threads grip the metal, then I'd say yes, it is bonded using the same reasoning the code uses for box bonding.


----------



## Pokesomi (Jan 13, 2011)

InPhase277 said:


> IF the self-tappers have a thread fine enough to ensure that at least 2 threads grip the metal, then I'd say yes, it is bonded using the same reasoning the code uses for box bonding.


Dont forget they must also be green with hexagonal heads


----------

